
What ISIS Really Wants - westi
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/03/what-isis-really-wants/384980/?single_page=true
======
joss82
This article explains so much. It is fascinating.

It seems difficult to find a potent ideological hack that would tarnish isis.
Such an elegant solution would save so many lives though.

------
chaitanyav
link to frontline documentary [http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/rise-
of-isis/](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/rise-of-isis/)

